
Europe’s Young Grow Agitated Over Future Prospects - J3L2404
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/02/world/europe/02youth.html?pagewanted=1&_r=1&ref=general&src=me
======
wccrawford
She worked for free and was upset about it? No joke! Why'd she ever do that in
the first place?

And if you're fluent in 5 languages and can't find a paying job for that, you
are NOT LOOKING HARD ENOUGH. Here's a hint: Look outside your country's
borders. Multiple languages is something that makes you useful worldwide.
There's at least 4 other countries out there that would love to have a native
speaker from her country to help translate from their language into her native
one.

~~~
geal
Unpaid internships are common in the career beginning: companies won't employ
you if you have no prior experience (they always look for 3 to 5 years of
experience). That's very annoying to study 5 to 8 years and being told that
you're not qualified. And about going abroad: speaking 5 languages can help,
but I doubt that an italian law degree will give a job.

~~~
sudont
> doubt that an italian law degree will give a job.

That’s the same for an American law degree. There’s simply too many lawyers
right now. I provide web services to lawyers, and about a third of my co-
workers are qualified for the bar in multiple states, but working where I do.

